# J. S. Bach Fugue with African Rhythm accompaniment?



## kinzopiano (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

How will Johann Bach Sebastian feel if he sees his 'Well-tempered Clavier Fugue' being accompanied with African rhythm for a public performance if he is alive today? Watch this performance as an example:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Probably the same way he'd feel hearing one of his toccata movements arranged for rock band, like I did HERE.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Ftocatta-in-d-minor-ii-thema


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Or Mozart with Middle-Eastern rhythms:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I imagine he'd say "Why?"


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bach in Brazilian Beats








Link to the entire playlist


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

kinzopiano said:


> How will Johann Bach Sebastian feel ... if he is alive today?


Dollars to donuts he's dead.


----------

